# Bourbon and Whisky



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What's your favourite bourbon or whisky? I'll start the ball rolling with this bottle of Clarke's, it's a cheap but smooth and mellow easy drinking bourbon.



I hope you like the fox whisky glass.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry to disappoint you but Clarke's is a made up name and I don't believe it's even available here in the United States... I do like the Fox glass. Try some good old Jack Daniels


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh you're not disappointing me at all, under the trade descriptions act a rather large UK store would be committing a criminal act to print this label but that's not important right now as its a good unknown bourbon that they have managed to source. JD is ok but I'd buy many others before it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

As long as you like it, that's all that matters... I like Jack Daniels but Makers Mark and Knob Creek are good to. I found some 30 year old Jim Beam once, that was smooth as silk...


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Most store's keep a small amount of bourbon over here so it can be really annoying, Markers Mark has been recommended to me before but over here it's limited and $44 a bottle so as of yet I haven't tried it. Knob Creek I've never heard of, one to look out for! Thank you.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's not to bad, Maker's Mark is around $32 here, Knob Creek is very good, hope you can find some.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I used to drink black velvet, but after the first few shots any old rotgut would do.these days ,I no longer partake.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think that may have been me who recommended Makers Mark I like it, the wife drinks Crown Royal mostly, I also enjoy the 1792 from Ridgemont Reserve. Seagrams Dark Honey is good as well.....I recently tried some Hard RootBeer also. it was pretty yummy Ive got a pic of it. My wife swears that the Pabst version is better though. I'll get to try it in October as PBR (Pabst Blue Ribbon)is hosting the PBR(Professional Bull Riders) in Vegas again this year.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Just for the record, I quit drinking five years ago... Pain medication and alcohol don't mix, now that I quit the pain medication last year (it quit working) I still don't drink. If I am cooking on the grill, I'll have a beer but half of it goes on the food, I guess I've lost the taste for it


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i dont know how any of you guys/gals can drink that nasty rot gut

man and up and pull on your big boy pants and drink some real liqour

tequila

now thats my liqour of choice

but its gotta be good stuff

nothing but cabo wabo or better for me

it costs me $55-$65 a bottle,but well worth it

especially since i only drink like twice a year

now the only thing i like better is some good ol' fashion corn squeezins


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Perhaps I was under the influence when I posted those pics.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Whiskey hmmmmmm, the problem is that I like it to much. I do like Crown, Jack Daniels and Makers Mark, my favorite is nor a whiskey, but it's rum, I really like Captain Morgan, any flavor that they have. but I've gotten to where I don't buy hard alcohol anymore because I like it to much. I'll take a shot or two or three....with someone who offers it but otherwise I try to stay with beer. 
Anyways cheers to you all!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i dont know how any of you guys/gals can drink that nasty rot gut
> 
> man and up and pull on your big boy pants and drink some real liqour
> 
> ...


Tequila! Ďo you like Queen, George Michael and Elton John?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm with Wayne. Use to drink bourbon a lot, didnt really matter what brand, lol

But now I seem to like rum better.

And Tim, I always liked tequilla untill at my 30th wedding anniversary party my sister challenged me to a drinking contest with it. I cant stand the taste of it now !!! yes, she won


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Mattuk said:


> Tequila! Ďo you like Queen, George Michael and Elton John?


yes i like queen, and elton john

with you being from england,you should know enough to call him Sir Elton John,since he has been knighted.

im secure enough in my sexuality to admit i like their music.their life style choice is their choice and they shouldnt be judged on that.

but comments like that make me wonder about you

just saying


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I use to drink tequila, I was fine until the seventh shot and then I became a dangerous person... It didn't matter how big or bad you thought you were. It was the only liquor that made me start a fight, I normally just finished them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> yes i like queen, and elton john
> 
> with you being from england,you should know enough to call him Sir Elton John,since he has been knighted.
> 
> ...


 :stirthepot:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

For me Whiskey is a matter of the mood I'm in. There are several choices as favorites listed below in order of go to for a relaxing drink.............

Canadian rye blends are a toss up:






​​




​​​
Tennessee bourbon, there's only one choice:






​​
Scotch:






​​
Irish:

[attachment=13449:Tullamore-Dew-Irish-Whiskey-lg.jpg[/CENTER]​


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> yes i like queen, and elton john
> 
> with you being from england,you should know enough to call him Sir Elton John,since he has been knighted.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call him SIr anything, he's a vile little scumball. Queen were brilliant as were some of George Micheal's songs. Just a little bit of fun sir, wasn't look to offend.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

220swift said:


> For me Whiskey is a matter of the mood I'm in. There are several choices as favorites listed below in order of go to for a relaxing drink.............
> 
> Canadian rye blends are a toss up:
> 
> ...




Some lovely one's there, The Balvenie is an excellent scotch and Tullamore Dew is very good for a blended whisky.​


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Mattuk said:


> I wouldn't call him SIr anything, he's a vile little scumball. Queen were brilliant as were some of George Micheal's songs. Just a little bit of fun sir, wasn't look to offend.


nah, you didnt offend me i have very thick skin

i was just poking fun back at you

the whole knighting thing these days confuses me

it seems like those that make mega bucks get knighted these days

i.e. elton john,paul macartney etc

didnt it used to be those that defended the crown above and beyond the call of duty that got the right to be called "sir"

but i suppose in this modern world were money means everything thats all that matters now :smiley-confused005:


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> nah, you didnt offend me i have very thick skin
> 
> i was just poking fun back at you
> 
> ...


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Old crow gets me fighting no matter what! Wild turkey is my appetizer and I usually finish off with my man jack!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

texaspredatorhunter said:


> Old crow gets me fighting no matter what! Wild turkey is my appetizer and I usually finish off with my man jack!!!


my grandfather would come over to our house and drink an entire bottle of Old Crow or Old Grand-Dad, I don't know how he did it, or how he drove home...


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Stranahan's Colorado Whiskey is my go to.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Mattuk said:


> I wouldn't call him SIr anything, he's a vile little scumball. Queen were brilliant as were some of George Micheal's songs. Just a little bit of fun sir, wasn't look to offend.


heck if he's buying, I'll call him whatever he wishes.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Din't buy the stuff, gives me more money for power and bullets.


----------

